# Milk on your Lawn For Fungus?



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Ok this is taking us to a new level. If this works, it could be amazing for when you just can't get fungicide when you need it. I assume will bring some other benefits bringing bacteria and other organic elements that could help with detaching.

@ GCI Turf Pete - I love you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV1kpkGKd34


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I just watched this as well, and did some more research on it. Here's an informative post I found:

https://www.organiclawndiy.com/2013/08/how-milk-treats-plant-disease.html

I think I'm going to try mixing up some cheap powdered milk.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

frekwentflier said:


> I just watched this as well, and did some more research on it. Here's an informative post I found:
> 
> https://www.organiclawndiy.com/2013/08/how-milk-treats-plant-disease.html
> 
> I think I'm going to try mixing up some cheap powdered milk.


Sweet! I have no fungus yet but I will for sure give it a try. I wonder if it will even work as preventer.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I did a search here and I found that @g-man mentioned milk years ago. Do you still use it? Did you see any antifungal benefits from it?

I figure at the very least it would be a source of OM and probably feed microbes. I can't think of any reason it would hurt other than cost, which is reduced if you use powdered milk.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think real milk as a foliar works on PM fungus. I think it has to do with the milk lactoferrin. I'm not sure what the YT says. Always do some research to whatever someone says online. More so if they dont provide any references.

I do dump milk that is starting to go bad into the lawn instead of down the drain. I fill 1g jug with water to dilute whatever is inside.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

g-man said:


> I think real milk as a foliar works on PM fungus. I think it has to do with the milk lactoferrin. I'm not sure what the YT says. Always do some research to whatever someone says online. More so if they dont provide any references.
> 
> I do dump milk that is starting to go bad into the lawn instead of down the drain. I fill 1g jug with water to dilute whatever is inside.


What benefits does spraying milk on the lawn have???


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is a way to deal with Powdery Mildew (PM) fungus.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Ive used it on my zuchini plants that easily get PM. Works quickly and great.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I thought Pete (GCI Turf) is trying to use it for Brown Spot. But then in another video, I thought he spread Prop and Azoxy. Maybe they were different sections of his huge yard and test plots.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

frekwentflier said:


> I thought Pete (GCI Turf) is trying to use it for Brown Spot. But then in another video, I thought he spread Prop and Azoxy. Maybe they were different sections of his huge yard and test plots.


I saw that video and got confused as well


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

If you run out of milk, you can also try azoxystrobin or propicanozole


----------



## TheThirstyTurtle (May 3, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> If you run out of milk, you can also try azoxystrobin or propicanozole


Just make sure not to put the azoxy or propi in your coffee or your cereal.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

SCGrassMan said:


> If you run out of milk, you can also try azoxystrobin or propicanozole


Based on seeing the price increases on milk in the last 6 months propi may become cheaper anyway! :? :lol:


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> If you run out of milk, you can also try azoxystrobin or propicanozole


lol, not gonna lie - when i forst saw this thread, i thought the dairy market realized they had an untapped market. "Mix this milk with your humic for a big lawncare boost..."


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I think the proteins and Calcium help too. Maybe just a little bit but it is more nutrients than just a fungal fix.

Not sure about the fat though


----------

